# Anyone driving GMC Acadia on Select?



## mikatl55 (Jun 12, 2015)

Has anyone been succesful in getting a GMC Acadia (with leather) approved for Select? I saw one post a while back where author stated they were driving Acadia on Select but I could never verify this. 

Thanks,

Mike


----------

